# Lets see your FOB pictures



## vpeterman720

I personally have always been curious about what y'alls OHs look like. I get to see y'alls pictures but not many of you have pictures of _him on your profiles. So me being so curious I decided to post a thread. I'll start:_
 



Attached Files:







17069_1307583694469_1376875188_880923_4796383_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 234


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

ive wondered the same thing!

https://i47.tinypic.com/2a0jhiw.jpg


----------



## vpeterman720

he's *cute*. he looks kinda mean there though lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

this is me and FOB
 



Attached Files:







hiking 002.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 65


----------



## vpeterman720

aw y'all look cute together. I bet the baby is adorable.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

vpeterman720 said:


> he's *cute*. he looks kinda mean there though lol.

hehe thats his angry face. and the only pic of just him i have on my new computer


----------



## flutterbywing

My OH and our little lady the day she was born 

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC00819.jpg


----------



## vpeterman720

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> vpeterman720 said:
> 
> 
> he's *cute*. he looks kinda mean there though lol.
> 
> hehe thats his angry face. and the only pic of just him i have on my new computerClick to expand...

hahaha. THe one I put up is the only one I have of mine also. He's concieted though so it wont be long before I have more. lol


----------



## vpeterman720

flutterbywing said:


> My OH and our little lady the day she was born

Omg that has to be one of the sweetest pictures I have ever seen. He reminds me of my friend Jen's OH.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

flutterbywing said:


> My OH and our little lady the day she was born

so sweet:cloud9:


----------



## supriseBump_x

I love this thread :D Iv been wondering the exact same thing! hehe. Nosey ppl :winkwink:

All pics i have of him he's wasted n looks gross :dohh: this is a semi decent 1 lol 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Dx.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 158


----------



## lily123

Aww this is a cute thread, i'd post a pic myself but i'm afraid it'd just turn into me bitching about FOB haha (i hate him!) xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Someone should start a thread where we can all B**** about our FOB's n see whos is the worst :D haha X


----------



## Angielove

I will hahaha


----------



## Kailie92

This was at Warped Tour...I guess he just felt like stealing my sweatshirt and sunglasses! He's a dork 

https://i46.tinypic.com/n30jk2.jpg


----------



## sma1588

prego eggo i think right now ure baby looks like both u and fob...


----------



## Ablaski17

this is my love <3
 



Attached Files:







P8230668.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 54









DSCN0561.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 32









DSCN0576.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 59









DSCN0683.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 79









P8190208.jpg
File size: 67.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## vpeterman720

supriseBump_x said:


> I love this thread :D Iv been wondering the exact same thing! hehe. Nosey ppl :winkwink:
> 
> All pics i have of him he's wasted n looks gross :dohh: this is a semi decent 1 lol
> 
> xxx

hes very very cute. even wasted lol


----------



## vpeterman720

Kailie92 said:


> This was at Warped Tour...I guess he just felt like stealing my sweatshirt and sunglasses! He's a dork

Your right he's a dork. I love this picture. Yur FOB looks like so much fun to hang out with


----------



## vpeterman720

Ablaski17 said:


> this is my love <3

Y'all are cute together =) You look so happy


----------



## Shmumkin

My Loverr!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN1839.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN1887.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN2081.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN2067.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN1786.jpg


----------



## Kailie92

Shmumkin said:


> My Loverr!
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN1839.jpg
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN1887.jpg
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN2081.jpg
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN2067.jpg
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy263/shmumkin/DSCN1786.jpg

Aww you guys are cute :)


----------



## andreeuhxoxo

Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

andreeuhxoxo said:


> Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him

You've given me the guts to post a picture of my FOB! :haha: (mine's almost 10 years older than me as well. :blush:)

The two of "real people" are of him. The anime guy is from an anime we watched, but I thought ya'll could have a good laugh at the resemblance!:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







l_55bc7b7224dc4f36b27b76d3e1efe107_1.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 714









l_8459b7685c33478eab2be63008c984b9.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 713









finest.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## glitterbomb

https://i49.tinypic.com/vcteg9.jpg

the one on the right, and he is the biggest ass ever :x


----------



## glitterbomb

Croc-O-Dile said:


> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him
> 
> You've given me the guts to post a picture of my FOB! :haha: (mine's almost 10 years older than me as well. :blush:)
> 
> The two of "real people" are of him. The anime guy is from an anime we watched, but I thought ya'll could have a good laugh at the resemblance!:rofl:Click to expand...

he looks kind of live sav from degrassi!


----------



## dontworry

Here's Terron, my OH. He's a goober, be warned.


Lol he just woke up, we were at a friend's house, lmao.

Me and him. x)

I put piggy tails in his hair. Ahahahaha.


----------



## Kellie Marie

.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

glitterbomb said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him
> 
> You've given me the guts to post a picture of my FOB! :haha: (mine's almost 10 years older than me as well. :blush:)
> 
> The two of "real people" are of him. The anime guy is from an anime we watched, but I thought ya'll could have a good laugh at the resemblance!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> he looks kind of live sav from degrassi!Click to expand...

OMG! I never realized that! :rofl:


----------



## andreeuhxoxo

Croc-O-Dile said:


> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him
> 
> You've given me the guts to post a picture of my FOB! :haha: (mine's almost 10 years older than me as well. :blush:)
> 
> The two of "real people" are of him. The anime guy is from an anime we watched, but I thought ya'll could have a good laugh at the resemblance!:rofl:Click to expand...

Aw! He's a cutie! How old is he? He looks pretty young. Is he fully black? Sorry if that question is offensive lol I don't mean it that way


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> glitterbomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him
> 
> You've given me the guts to post a picture of my FOB! :haha: (mine's almost 10 years older than me as well. :blush:)
> 
> The two of "real people" are of him. The anime guy is from an anime we watched, but I thought ya'll could have a good laugh at the resemblance!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> he looks kind of live sav from degrassi!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I never realized that! :rofl:Click to expand...

oh he kinda does .:haha:


----------



## Jas029

My FOB is down right dorky looking :dohh:

Soo glad I have the excuse that I have no pictures of him on my computer :haha:


----------



## andreeuhxoxo

Dorky can be sexy.. sometimes :D


----------



## Jas029

andreeuhxoxo said:


> Dorky can be sexy.. sometimes :D

:rofl:
That almost makes me want to go dig up a picture of him.. 
Sadly only way I'd be able to access one is like going on his facebook or something and I don't have fb so you girls are just out of luck :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe jas your no fun


----------



## Akira

Me and my darling :) All taken in the last two weeks from our holiday
 



Attached Files:







holiday nelson and alexandra 002.JPG
File size: 45 KB
Views: 16









holiday nelson and alexandra 007.JPG
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 32









holiday nelson and alexandra 009.JPG
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 10









holiday nelson and alexandra 014.JPG
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

andreeuhxoxo said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him
> 
> You've given me the guts to post a picture of my FOB! :haha: (mine's almost 10 years older than me as well. :blush:)
> 
> The two of "real people" are of him. The anime guy is from an anime we watched, but I thought ya'll could have a good laugh at the resemblance!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw! He's a cutie! How old is he? He looks pretty young. Is he fully black? Sorry if that question is offensive lol I don't mean it that wayClick to expand...

25 :blush: (Although, I might have said something about him being 22 on here before, because that's how old a lot of my peers think he is.) 
Nah, it's not offensive haha. He's actually not black at all! He's about 35% "dark" cherokee, Japanese, Egyptian, Indian, (white) British, and Spanish. (from Spain)

My LO has got quite an ethnic history! I think when I wrote it all down, I found that my baby is: over 10% Cherokee (Because I'm roughly 20% "light" Cherokee) Japanese, Egyptian, Indian, British (on both sides), Spanish, Scottish, Irish, Dutch, French, Black Foot, and Alaskan Native. (Possibly slovic, but can't be 100% sure) :dohh:

My mom and I joked around that if LO was a girl, I would name her Pangea! :rofl: (For those of you who need to brush up on your history, Pangea was the supercontinent. When all the contients were one.)


----------



## andreeuhxoxo

Ohhh!! I wasn't sure what color he was cause his hair was so straight. That's for sure an interesting mix. I can't wait to see what your LO is going to look like! I have a feeling we're both going to have some tan babies, hehe. I think your LO will be quite exotic/beautiful looking! Your FOB definitely doesn't look 25, I would've guessed maybe 18-20. I hate people who are judgemental about age gaps.. if people get along and fall in love then that's that and others should just keep their mouths shut! Age is just a number afterall. ](*,) I always get tons of sideways glances while walking with FOB, it certainly doesn't help that he's black and I'm white.. I wish people would get over that already.. sheesh! :dohh:


----------



## glitterbomb

Croc-O-Dile said:


> glitterbomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> Awww, all your FOBs are so cute.. here's mine.. he's about 10 years older than I am so yea.. hehe .. :blush: and sorry about the open shirt, its the only pic I have of him
> 
> You've given me the guts to post a picture of my FOB! :haha: (mine's almost 10 years older than me as well. :blush:)
> 
> The two of "real people" are of him. The anime guy is from an anime we watched, but I thought ya'll could have a good laugh at the resemblance!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> he looks kind of live sav from degrassi!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I never realized that! :rofl:Click to expand...

lol i thought it was a pic of sav at first


----------



## Adelaide

https://i50.tinypic.com/307md5z.jpg

This is me and my OH.
Love him to death xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

andreeuhxoxo said:


> Age is just a number afterall. ](*,) I always get tons of sideways glances while walking with FOB, it certainly doesn't help that he's black and I'm white.. I wish people would get over that already.. sheesh! :dohh:

When we were together and would go out in public, we always got weird looks. Whether that be because I'm white and he's dark or the fact that he's 6"4 and I'm 5"3, I'm not entirely sure. :haha:
Although, there were a few times where we used the racism to our advantage. Like when someone would start shit with me out in public or if someone looked like they were going to start shit with me, along came my "big black boyfriend" and all of a sudden they didn't have a problem anymore. :rofl:



andreeuhxoxo said:


> That's for sure an interesting mix. I can't wait to see what your LO is going to look like! I have a feeling we're both going to have some tan babies, hehe. I think your LO will be quite exotic/beautiful looking!

Thank you! :hugs: I can't wait to find out either! haha
Not gonna lie, I'm totally excited to have another mixed-mama to talk to. :happydance:


----------



## Rachiie18

Heres the dork! lol loves him more than anything although hes a pain sometimes!!

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=2928420&id=786943569

<3 loves seeing pictures of your OH lol guess its because im a nosey posey lol!!

xxx


----------



## AyaChan

https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc314/IchliebeDerKaulitzTwins/Liammmmm/16650_1189880866117_1201210703_3058.jpg
https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc314/IchliebeDerKaulitzTwins/Liammmmm/17076_276759997495_597072495_345380.jpghttps://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc314/IchliebeDerKaulitzTwins/Liammmmm/IMG_0106.jpg

Mine <3


----------



## jenjo1992

this is me and my OH



https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs246.snc1/9323_1219562097304_1476466386_593971_5462900_n.jpg


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

This is FOB. :nope:
These are the only pics I've got that
I stole from facebook on my friends photo albums! Lol.

He looked so much better when we were together :haha:
He's not a nice guy though :nope:

x
 



Attached Files:







19176_271578396845_638551845_3933404_3274432_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 27









6780_121289261845_638551845_2854009_7957915_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 48


----------



## andreeuhxoxo

Croc-O-Dile said:


> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> Age is just a number afterall. ](*,) I always get tons of sideways glances while walking with FOB, it certainly doesn't help that he's black and I'm white.. I wish people would get over that already.. sheesh! :dohh:
> 
> When we were together and would go out in public, we always got weird looks. Whether that be because I'm white and he's dark or the fact that he's 6"4 and I'm 5"3, I'm not entirely sure. :haha:
> Although, there were a few times where we used the racism to our advantage. Like when someone would start shit with me out in public or if someone looked like they were going to start shit with me, along came my "big black boyfriend" and all of a sudden they didn't have a problem anymore. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> andreeuhxoxo said:
> 
> 
> That's for sure an interesting mix. I can't wait to see what your LO is going to look like! I have a feeling we're both going to have some tan babies, hehe. I think your LO will be quite exotic/beautiful looking!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I can't wait to find out either! haha
> Not gonna lie, I'm totally excited to have another mixed-mama to talk to. :happydance:Click to expand...

Aw hehe I've had a few of those situations myself.. he's about 6'3 and just built! :thumbup:
I'm happy to have one too! we're few and far between but I think we're growing in number. I'm most curious to see what the eyes will be! I know mixed babies have brown eyes but I've seen a few with blue or green and they're just so beautiful! Ahh.. we both have little mysterious on our hands!


----------



## Archies Mummy

Heres a better one!! He looks really young lmao!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







pic 2.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 609


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'll put a pic up when looking at fob face doesnt annoy me so much:rofl:


----------



## Jadeyydoe

I've always wondered aswell :D
Heres my Davey :D
https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/jadeyydoe/cutie.jpg
I hate this pic but love it at the same time!
I love it because he looks so cute but I hate it because we were halfway through eating dinner and he was in the middle of a sentence scratching his back AND HE CAME OUT LIKE THAT!?
If I had a picture taken of me in that situation I would have ended up looking like some sort of drowning cat!
Not fair :(


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jade your OH is pretty damn good looking! :)
Your LO is gonna be gorgeous x


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Jade your OH is pretty damn good looking! :)
> Your LO is gonna be gorgeous x

why thank you lol :D I told him I hope he has strong genes because I am cross eyed and have a clef palet and don't want my baby to get that and because I want her to have his little nose and big lips and long eyelashes!
on my girl that would be AWSOME :D


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Me and OH/FOB... the one where I'm blonde is from Christmas, the one where I have purple hair is from a bit over a year ago :)
 



Attached Files:







meandali1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 43









meandali2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Archies Mummy

Awwww Jadey, am sure your lil girl will be gorjus :thumbup:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs123.snc3/17038_238480480107_657720107_3844523_4072276_n.jpg <-- I look awful here, I was very drunk at this point and had no make up on. Rushed from work to OH's new years eve party. :)


----------



## Abigailly

https://i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww154/missfife/DSCF0532.jpg

Only one Ihave of him, I'm in labour, haven't slept for 72 hours and that's my 3rd trip to a hospital so I do apologise!:blush:


----------



## ~RedLily~

wow you dont look like you havent slept for 72 hours you look really good.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my baby <3
 



Attached Files:







keke.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 27









kie n me.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 17









kie n me2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8









me n kieee.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 45


----------



## vpeterman720

EmziixBo0o said:


> my baby <3

awww y'all are so cute! Y'all look great together.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Me and my Charlie-Bean (thats what i call him XD) at Christmas x

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3465.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

this is FOB with a girl idk
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/kev.jpg

this is my fiance he doesnt smile for pics lol
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/baby.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/aSP_A0415-1.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/22may.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/n586629342_1384735_276.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/SL271282-1.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/SL271283-2.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0180.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0179-1.jpg


----------



## flutterbywing

Looks like he's trying to strangle you in the second pic Anna


----------



## Jadeyydoe

annawrigley said:


> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/aSP_A0415-1.jpg
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/22may.jpg
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/n586629342_1384735_276.jpg
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/SL271282-1.jpg
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/SL271283-2.jpg
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0180.jpg
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0179-1.jpg

awww omg anna you're sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Gracey&bump

Anna, you are so annoyingly pretty! :growlmad:


----------



## bbyno1

Gracey&bump said:


> Anna, you are so annoyingly pretty! :growlmad:

agrrreed:)


----------



## bbyno1

i wna post mine but then he wants me to delete it after is dat possiblee ?i duno how to delete lol x


----------



## hopeandpray

Adelaide said:


> https://i50.tinypic.com/307md5z.jpg
> 
> This is me and my OH.
> Love him to death xxx

know this is off topic but i love your tattoos! :thumbup:


----------



## samface182

my chris :) we're back together now btw!

his dad is from malta so he has a wee foreign look about him xx
 



Attached Files:







menchris.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8









2009-09-06 21.53.11.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









2009-09-07 16.33.34.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









2009-09-07 21.04.54.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









2009-09-08 12.56.32.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## koko4bunny

this is fob
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c299/random_it/joeeee.jpg

this is my bf <3
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c299/random_it/ld.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

hey i noticed u r in the same place i was when i was pregnant who is goin to be in the room when u have ur little guy?


----------



## koko4bunny

heyy  my mum is hehe who was your birth partner? 
fob is at uni 4hrs away up north. not that id want him there. 
bf is gona wait outside 
xxx


----------



## NokiaPurple16

me and my GAY boyfriend ;)


im not really this fat :/ the camera is slightly dodgey lol!!

(taken last weekend) hes got such a dorky smile, you can tell we didnt want a picture :O


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ill post some tomorow when im up the mothers if i rember cause my dongle is way to slow to upload stuff


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

me and fob


----------



## flutterbywing

WOW you don't look 13 at all Chloe


----------



## BrEeZeY

koko4bunny said:


> heyy  my mum is hehe who was your birth partner?
> fob is at uni 4hrs away up north. not that id want him there.
> bf is gona wait outside
> xxx

my mom nd my now fiance, i didnt even tell fob that i went to hospital lol


----------



## bbyno1

Chloe <3 said:


> me and fob
> View attachment 62434
> 
> 
> View attachment 62435

your baby is sooo cutee x


----------



## CreteBluez

These pictures are quite old as I haven't been able to upload new ones from our camera yet, so will upload new ones when I do :)

He looks pretty much the same though...

Him and his likkle sister :)


Him looking.... Confused?? not sure.. lol


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

flutterbywing said:


> WOW you don't look 13 at all Chloe

thanks :)


----------



## flutterbywing

Chloe <3 said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> WOW you don't look 13 at all Chloe
> 
> thanks :)Click to expand...

I should have added to that post, you are beautiful, I can see where your lovely daughter gets it from!


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

flutterbywing said:


> Chloe <3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> WOW you don't look 13 at all Chloe
> 
> thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> I should have added to that post, you are beautiful, I can see where your lovely daughter gets it from!Click to expand...

aaawww thank you <3


----------



## Mellie1988

My sexyy man <3 and a pic of us together on holiday in 2007! :cry: I wanna go back!
 



Attached Files:







16072008831.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 30









Greece 06.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I love this thread!! 

Here's my wonderful hubby of almost 4 years!
 



Attached Files:







m_5767afc963ef4bff8c6cca68c091fb26.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 500


----------



## KrisKitten

no wonder there are so many gorgeous babys round here :winkwink:
well here is me and DF on the tube, lol, emergency makeup after the night b4...many have sed this sums up our relationship, biatch :haha:
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/biatch-1.jpg
My fiance at shisha bar
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/cav.jpg
In his chef days with short hair (ahem, naughty man he is)
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/pizzalol.jpg
2 days before Tommy was born
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/cavndme-1.jpg

IMO.....phwoar :winkwink: lol
even if he is an eejit.....cant help but love him xxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwwh, your prettty Kris :), lovely smile! x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I Love that first pic of you and Cav!! Its class! xx


----------



## KrisKitten

aw thanx mellie
lol alice i no :haha: xxx


----------



## Jas029

First picture is definitely a classic there, Kris! :haha:


----------



## nightkd

Haha! I agree! ^

This is DH:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/MyAlexis2.jpg

I love that pic! :D

And bonus sexeh pose of us together:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/AlexCharpout-1.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

flutterbywing said:


> Looks like he's trying to strangle you in the second pic Anna

i know, we were both out, separately and ended up in the same place and he was being really annoying and possessive :rofl: kind of sums up our relationship that picture



Jadeyydoe said:


> awww omg anna you're sooo gorgeous!!




Gracey&bump said:


> Anna, you are so annoyingly pretty! :growlmad:




bbyno1 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> Anna, you are so annoyingly pretty! :growlmad:
> 
> agrrreed:)Click to expand...

youre all mental :lol: but lovely :hugs: thank you x



Chloe <3 said:


> me and fob
> View attachment 62434
> 
> 
> View attachment 62435

aww! you're gorgeous and look so cute with FOB, are you guys still together? hope you dont mind me asking! xxx


----------



## annawrigley

BrEeZeY said:


> this is FOB with a girl idk
> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/kev.jpg
> 
> this is my fiance he doesnt smile for pics lol
> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/baby.jpg

meant to post a while back, your fiance is definitely a big step-up from FOB :rofl: good work :winkwink: lol xx


----------



## etcetera

I won't have any new pictures of me and michael until april ):

here's some old ones of us:

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/michaelandi.jpg

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/halloweenandwhatnot0444.jpg

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/meandms.jpg

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/michaelandi125.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

lol anna i was gonna say the same but didnt wanna risk offense lol...well done on the upgrade hun :D xxx


----------



## sambam

this is my amazing hubby :) love him so much xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0223.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 16









sambam&gary.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## annawrigley

etcetera said:


> I won't have any new pictures of me and michael until april ):
> 
> here's some old ones of us:
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/michaelandi.jpg
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/halloweenandwhatnot0444.jpg
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/meandms.jpg
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/michaelandi125.jpg

awwwww! cutest couple pictures ive seen, you look so happy!!xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Jas029 said:


> First picture is definitely a classic there, Kris! :haha:

lol
biznatch knows his place! :rofl:


----------



## shelx

LOL kris at the mirror-holding pic! my OH hates this duty :haha:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

some of us together =)

https://i50.tinypic.com/2lmp6s1.jpg
in the mountains on our 5 month anniversary

https://i48.tinypic.com/xl9qw1.jpg
he went to military school. this was from their prom

https://i50.tinypic.com/aw3l6r.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/2w2phl1.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

lol i was in a foul mood as i was a lil worse for wear from the night b4, we were on the tube and i just handed him the mirror and said 'hold' without explanationa and got to it
hence the expression on his face.
My frend had to take a pic coz he didnt believe it was possible to do make up on the tube - i mean how do guys think we manage early morning arrivals without some commuter art? LOL
He was very impressed with the result lol...my handy mirror holder helped :haha: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

O/t but dwn i love ur dress!u look beautiful xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

KrisKitten said:


> O/t but dwn i love ur dress!u look beautiful xxx

thanks! i think i would probably cry if i tried putting it on now


----------



## Jas029

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> O/t but dwn i love ur dress!u look beautiful xxx
> 
> thanks! i think i would probably cry if i tried putting it on nowClick to expand...

Agreed that dress is gorgeous!!(So are you)

:haha:Avoid ALL CLOTHING from those times for many many many months to come :thumbup:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Jas029 said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> O/t but dwn i love ur dress!u look beautiful xxx
> 
> thanks! i think i would probably cry if i tried putting it on nowClick to expand...
> 
> Agreed that dress is gorgeous!!(So are you)
> 
> :haha:Avoid ALL CLOTHING from those times for many many many months to come :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks! yea ive been putting all my jeans in a drawer and leaving them there so idont have to see them. its really depressing when i put on a shirt and it doesnt cover my belly


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> O/t but dwn i love ur dress!u look beautiful xxx
> 
> thanks! i think i would probably cry if i tried putting it on nowClick to expand...
> 
> Agreed that dress is gorgeous!!(So are you)
> 
> :haha:Avoid ALL CLOTHING from those times for many many many months to come :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha i just read the AVOID ALL CLOTHING bit :rolleyes:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

flutterbywing said:


> Looks like he's trying to strangle you in the second pic Anna

hehe I was gonna say that too!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Chloe <3 said:


> me and fob
> View attachment 62434
> 
> 
> View attachment 62435

awe your so cute!


----------



## BrEeZeY

annawrigley said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> this is FOB with a girl idk
> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/kev.jpg
> 
> this is my fiance he doesnt smile for pics lol
> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/baby.jpg
> 
> meant to post a while back, your fiance is definitely a big step-up from FOB :rofl: good work :winkwink: lol xxClick to expand...

thanks! i def think so!


----------



## jelix9408

first is me and OH right before i got pregnant.

second is me and OH when i was extremely pregnant.

third is me, OH and Willow the day after she was born.

fourth is OH and Willow the day after she was born.

and the fifth is a few weeks ago of OH and Willow. 


(sorry mostly all the pix of im in .. i look horrible in .. i was ALWAYS tired when i was pregnant. and the one of me oh and willow i had a C-section not even 15 hours before that. )

and OH is not one to smile normal in pictures lol. but Willow looks so much like him!
 



Attached Files:







6500_102445063842_507253842_2135772_1475981_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8









13835_168057668842_507253842_2843475_2341525_n.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 19









15835_174786623842_507253842_2894744_3748086_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 13









willow2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7









0124101556_01.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gracey&bump

My favourite one of FOB. he looks quite chavvy in the others :/


& he's a hairdresser so constantly dyes his hair, cant say this was my favourite look :winkwink: :haha:

Finally decided to post pictures even though we arent together anymore :cry:


Me & my bestfriend who's been there for me through everything, especially when FOB's let me down :hugs2:


----------



## Rachiie18

Hey beautifuls how do i upload a picture??? so confused!
xxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

use the 'go advanced' option & click on the little paper clip at the top and then once you've uploaded your picture click the drop down arrow next to the paper clip and click on the file name & it puts the picture into your reply :)


----------



## Rachiie18

Him on my 17th birthday...its mad thats two years ago!! :shrug: wheres time go!


Him being Gangsta! :dohh: lol!


Love him more than anything though :cloud9:


----------



## Rachiie18

I really dont think we look like a couple sometimes haha! we just dont look like the kinda people who would be together lol!

:blush:


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> View attachment 62570
> 
> My favourite one of FOB. he looks quite chavvy in the others :/
> 
> View attachment 62571
> 
> & he's a hairdresser so constantly dyes his hair, cant say this was my favourite look :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Finally decided to post pictures even though we arent together anymore :cry:
> 
> View attachment 62572
> 
> Me & my bestfriend who's been there for me through everything, especially when FOB's let me down :hugs2:

youre well pretty! :cloud9:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

annawrigley said:


> Chloe <3 said:
> 
> 
> me and fob
> View attachment 62434
> 
> 
> View attachment 62435
> 
> 
> aww! you're gorgeous and look so cute with FOB, are you guys still together? hope you dont mind me asking! xxxClick to expand...

no i dont mind, :) yes we are still together , he is not Olivia's biological father , her biological father doesn't want anything to do with her ! but we tell everyone he is her dad because to us he is her dad and he loves her just as much as a dad should love his daughter probably more she is the world to both of us xxx


----------



## myasmumma

errmmm...:blush: ok 


not slept for 2 days 

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v239/50/6/634125247/n634125247_791158_5317.jpg

and this one too because i love how for a loving photo still has wii remote in his had :D

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v271/180/115/697069638/n697069638_780029_4627.jpg


----------



## Gracey&bump

annawrigley said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62570
> 
> My favourite one of FOB. he looks quite chavvy in the others :/
> 
> View attachment 62571
> 
> & he's a hairdresser so constantly dyes his hair, cant say this was my favourite look :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Finally decided to post pictures even though we arent together anymore :cry:
> 
> View attachment 62572
> 
> Me & my bestfriend who's been there for me through everything, especially when FOB's let me down :hugs2:
> 
> youre well pretty! :cloud9:Click to expand...

haha i'm really not, but thankyou :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Me and OH 
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/menjamesnlee2.jpg
Us with a couple of friends
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/my18th11-1.jpg
Us again
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/my18th9-1.jpg
OH with Connor
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/connornjames.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

Chloe <3 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe <3 said:
> 
> 
> me and fob
> View attachment 62434
> 
> 
> View attachment 62435
> 
> 
> aww! you're gorgeous and look so cute with FOB, are you guys still together? hope you dont mind me asking! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> no i dont mind, :) yes we are still together , he is not Olivia's biological father , her biological father doesn't want anything to do with her ! but we tell everyone he is her dad because to us he is her dad and he loves her just as much as a dad should love his daughter probably more she is the world to both of us xxxClick to expand...

thats great then! xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Me and FOB - Its complicated atm!! LOL!! 

This is when we took Holly on Holiday when she was 7 months old!!
 



Attached Files:







us all together.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 385









wish u were beer.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## chocaccino

My LOVELY fiance!!! :blush:
He's my BFG (6ft 4")

xxx
 



Attached Files:







n567805778_1833952_8452.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 33









4667_114024938635_506088635_2777540_2266465_n[1].jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## rubixcyoob.

My baby <3
He can be a pleb but I love him :) x

First is him at a party in summer; second is him and a girl at his prom; third is him posing aha; fourth is me and him snuggling (i look odd aha) and fifth is me doing god knows what and him with a lovely smile :D
 



Attached Files:







2227616450a10983227897l.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 27









6954815a11008489581l.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 42









3843032326a9780846513l.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 17









3843032326a12115691189l.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 27









3843032326a12115660372l.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## KrisKitten

i cant see them :wacko: xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

yeah they arent working. Instead of attatching them from a file I tried a link. Il go edit it now. I tried to refresh and nothing aha xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

lol kk xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

AHA! I finally got them lol :D xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

aw hes cute :)


----------



## rubixcyoob.

aha thanks :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aw rubixcyoob, hes a cutie.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jemma_x said:


> OH with Connor
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/connornjames.jpg

Connor looks so much like your OH


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jemma_x said:
> 
> 
> OH with Connor
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/connornjames.jpg
> 
> Connor looks so much like your OHClick to expand...

Agreed! Definitely does


----------



## helpmehateyou

https://it.tinypic.com/r/qp426c/6


----------



## helpmehateyou

https://i47.tinypic.com/qp426c.jpg


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

helpmehateyou said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/qp426c.jpg

OMG! I wish I had a picture of my friend Brian so I could compare these for you. He looks like he could be his twin! :rofl:


----------



## helpmehateyou

Luckily his names not Brian. 
Baha!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

helpmehateyou said:


> Luckily his names not Brian.
> Baha!

hahaha That would just be scary if it was!:haha:


----------



## helpmehateyou

I'd be like uhmm.. I uh... -hides.


----------



## princess_x0

KrisKitten said:


> no wonder there are so many gorgeous babys round here :winkwink:
> well here is me and DF on the tube, lol, emergency makeup after the night b4...many have sed this sums up our relationship, biatch :haha:
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/biatch-1.jpg
> My fiance at shisha bar
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/cav.jpg
> In his chef days with short hair (ahem, naughty man he is)
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/pizzalol.jpg
> 2 days before Tommy was born
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/cavndme-1.jpg
> 
> IMO.....phwoar :winkwink: lol
> even if he is an eejit.....cant help but love him xxxx

in the first pic it looks like you've been papped, maybe it will turn up in next weeks hello lol :D


----------



## KrisKitten

o yea...im that cool :winkwink: xxx


----------



## stephx

Heres my fiance :flower:



I really want the baby to get all of his genes :blush: lol


xx
 



Attached Files:







n811435536_4302336_2903.jpg
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 33









n707660293_6127135_3071913.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 42









n811435536_4302312_5624.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## x-dannielle

my ex-ish (we're splitting up but he's still living with me at the mo)


Thats the only photo i got with him and sienna he hates photos! x


----------



## stephx

x-dannielle said:


> my ex-ish (we're splitting up but he's still living with me at the mo)
> View attachment 62851
> 
> 
> Thats the only photo i got with him and sienna he hates photos! x


Wow they look alike!! 

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

omg danielle ur splitting up!?
What i miss? xxx


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> Heres my fiance :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the baby to get all of his genes :blush: lol
> 
> 
> xx

oh herro :winkwink:


----------



## alysedelovely

this is my OH/FOB.. we are on weird terms right now.

it wouldnt let me upload more than one :(


----------



## stephx

annawrigley said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Heres my fiance :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the baby to get all of his genes :blush: lol
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> oh herro :winkwink:Click to expand...


:haha: loll

xx


----------



## x-dannielle

Kris - I just had enough, he still isnt pulling his weight or lookign for a job just stuck on the pc, and i snapped! driving me nuts. so we agreed to split but hes staying with me for 2weeks until siennas birthday party is over then going back home with his parents! hows you and cav? x


----------



## KrisKitten

ok...we MIGHT be making progress...he was applying for sum jobs today AND hes not bin on WoW in a couple days.....
bin playing xbox and lord of the rings instead :dohh: xxx


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> ok...we MIGHT be making progress...he was applying for sum jobs today AND hes not bin on WoW in a couple days.....
> bin playing xbox and lord of the rings instead :dohh: xxx

:rofl:
If it's not one thing it's another :dohh:


----------



## KrisKitten

ur tellin me jas! :haha: xxx


----------



## x-dannielle

ah men, who needs um lol x


----------



## KrisKitten

too right, u can do way better danielle, if he doesnt want to changethen good for u! xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

KrisKitten said:


> ok...we MIGHT be making progress...he was applying for sum jobs today AND hes not bin on WoW in a couple days.....
> bin playing xbox and lord of the rings instead :dohh: xxx

At least it's not COD. :wacko:
My FOB is obsessed with Tekken (6). And I'm obsessed with making fun of the slutty looking characters he makes. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x-dannielle said:


> ah men, who needs um lol x

agreed:thumbup:


----------



## KrisKitten

lol no he plays cod wen he goes to m8s houses or they come round...lol he redifines the term gamer :haha:


----------



## madasa

.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Kris, I feel you pain... Charlie just bought an XBOX! Oh dear! lolxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

KrisKitten said:


> lol no he plays cod wen he goes to m8s houses or they come round...lol he redifines the term gamer :haha:

Oh dear! You poor woman. :haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

o god alice


im so sorry :cry:

:haha:
i no croc...i no:nope:

:haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

to be fair to him, he bought it because if hes plaing WOW he can't pause it, so he was like, if i get an xbox, and I'm looking after Luke and he starts crying, I can just pause my game... not have to look for a safe spot! Lol I love how he tries to make it something good! lol x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhhh i HATE HATE HATE COD :( and FIFA... my OH moans he hates the games all the time.. why play them if you hate them :S weirdoo!!
xxxx


----------



## amandad192

Gears of war :( enough said.
I hate living with all men..My dad, my OH and my Son. I feel like the xbox is a god to my dad and OH and they must pray at least once a day.


----------



## haley09

my OH :)))
https://i48.tinypic.com/35194y8.jpg
me,OH,and his sister mariah
https://i45.tinypic.com/2s984lz.jpg
me and OH again- i was crying :haha: this was when we lived 2 hours away from eachother and i had to leave. im such a baby
https://i47.tinypic.com/21m5fsx.jpg
too cute had to post 
https://i48.tinypic.com/2iqd0dg.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/258y00n.jpg
and lastly me OH Mariah and OH's mom :)
https://i46.tinypic.com/j9rl3b.jpg


sorry i got carried away :haha:


----------



## Mum2be0322

me and OH/FOB still together even when i cant stand him
https://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab151/december06_1990/teriahanddee.jpg
https://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab151/december06_1990/teriahanddee1.jpg
https://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab151/december06_1990/teriahanddeeagain.jpg

love him to death


----------



## BrEeZeY

:dohh: boys....okay my fiance saw the pic i put on here of him now he wants me to change it.....:wacko: his is crazy so here is a "better" pic of him
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/th_colby.jpg
goofy boy


----------



## haylie_bbz

this is my OH its an old pic but its also the best pic i have of him:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







wogga.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## maceycat

:) thats my FOB, love him xo
 



Attached Files:







PICT4143.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Akira

*bump* for samface182


----------



## rainbows_x

Me & OH/FOB (with my best friend in the background:haha:)
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/26263_351164436070_754281070_536-1.jpg
Guitar Hero!
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/9218_130668439509_514564509_2381410.jpg
Eeeek I love him :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

Me and OH/FOB, I look a complet mess, got a phone call of my mate at some daft time asking if i'd pick her up. No make up and messy hair :(
All other pics of him usualy involve him swearing at the camera...he hates pics, and this one was kinda forced. :(


----------



## trashit

ahhh alot of dishy fobs on here;
if only i could say same about mine :haha: 
x


----------



## aidensxmomma

Who wants to see pix of my sexy hubby to be (and FOB). :rofl:




Those blue eyes drive me crazy!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> :dohh: boys....okay my fiance saw the pic i put on here of him now he wants me to change it.....:wacko: his is crazy so here is a "better" pic of him
> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/th_colby.jpg
> goofy boy

he is cute :thumbup:


----------



## kellgell06

me and FOB :D <3 x
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs055.snc3/14268_212690733320_511213320_3027212_97941_n.jpg


----------



## chatterbox93

kellgell06 said:


> me and FOB :D <3 x
> https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs055.snc3/14268_212690733320_511213320_3027212_97941_n.jpg

awww. you two looks so cute together!!!!
you bubs is gunna be gorjus!!
:thumbup:


----------



## faolan5109

This is the newest one I could find of the fuzzy man. He is cute when he isn't covered in dirt and flipping off my camera. lol He isn't a picture fan unless I am in it with him.


https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/l_76cc0359cf274a788b5178a9534146bc.jpg

Dork!


----------



## samface182

so glad this is bumped lol.
i like this thead :) xx


----------



## trashit

kellgell06 said:


> me and FOB :D <3 x
> https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs055.snc3/14268_212690733320_511213320_3027212_97941_n.jpg


you two really really suit! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Found some more :haha:
(L-R) My two best friends, OH/FOB & me!
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/20043_322229709509_514564509_340803.jpg
Me & OH/FOB :kiss:
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/20043_322229779509_514564509_340803.jpg
OH/FOB & my best friend.
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/5820_102266624509_514564509_2009496.jpg
OH/FOB.. So yummy :haha:
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/6380_116679784509_514564509_2209592.jpg


----------



## GermanGirl

Me and him...

https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5573/cocoon09.jpg


----------



## lily123

aidensxmomma said:


> Who wants to see pix of my sexy hubby to be (and FOB). :rofl:
> View attachment 71614
> 
> 
> View attachment 71620
> 
> 
> Those blue eyes drive me crazy!

:happydance: Your FOB is a 'Wicked' fan judging by his shirt :happydance: thats awesome :) xx


----------



## bbyno1

GermanGirl said:


> Me and him...
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5573/cocoon09.jpg

aww you two look really nice together x


----------



## Lauraxamy

For some reason my face looks fat lol but this is my FOB and OH :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00124.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## trashit

ok, ok i dare :blush:


----------



## faolan5109

I love the wig ellie that's fab!


----------



## trashit

:haha: we used to sit it on the top of the light bulb lamp and call her Theresa.


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> View attachment 71987
> 
> 
> View attachment 71988
> 
> 
> ok, ok i dare :blush:

:haha: figures


----------



## trashit

figures? :lol:


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> figures? :lol:

That he would have such a.. Shall we say.. Unique? style like yours :haha: (Not that I'm saying anythings wrong with that I just couldn't picture you with an ordinary guy :haha:)


----------



## trashit

:haha:what you trying to say? i'm perfectly ordinary :rofl:
he turned up today with a BRIGHT ORANGE mohican, i could have screamed, he looked like such a dick, he hadnt bothered waxing it up so it was just fluffy! :haha:


----------



## faolan5109

trashit said:


> :haha: we used to sit it on the top of the light bulb lamp and call her Theresa.

I used to work for a theme park and we named the one mack of the joker Sha'quan'da lol. ANd bright orange eh? YOu sure he isn't batting for the other team? ( nothing wrong with that or anything, NOT TRYING TO OFFEND!)


----------



## Jas029

faolan5109 said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> :haha: we used to sit it on the top of the light bulb lamp and call her Theresa.
> 
> I used to work for a theme park and we named the one mack of the joker Sha'quan'da lol. ANd bright orange eh? *YOu sure he isn't batting for the other team? ( nothing wrong with that or anything, NOT TRYING TO OFFEND!)*Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## celestek89

my gorgeous man, my world xox


----------



## Embo

My man and baba's daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







cyprus me and baba.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









baba holiday.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## trashit

its elvis! :rofl:
It wouldn't surprise me if he was batting for the other side, he was always a bit gay :haha:


----------



## TeenMommy18

my loving boyfriend and father of our baby Drew
first- me and Kyle
second- Kyle hiding behind a pillow :)
third- me and Kyle
fourth- Kyle and our baby boy Drew
 



Attached Files:







100_4327.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12









100_4669.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6









100_4720.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 8









100_5285.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

The one in the middle, which the black t-shirt on


----------



## nicholatmn

The first photo is the most recent of DH in Army boot camp (he graduates in 2 months)! He's so hot! :haha:

And the second is us last year! :)

I so hope our baby looks like him. I love his eyebrows! :rofl:


----------



## kellgell06

nicholatmn said:


> The first photo is the most recent of DH in Army boot camp (he graduates in 2 months)! He's so hot! :haha:
> 
> And the second is us last year! :)
> 
> I so hope our baby looks like him. I love his eyebrows! :rofl:

you two look lovely together. :D


----------



## GermanGirl

bbyno1 said:


> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> Me and him...
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5573/cocoon09.jpg
> 
> aww you two look really nice together xClick to expand...

thank you...but he left me in week 7 -.-
Hope I get a beautiful baby boy :)


----------



## hopeandpray

nicholatmn said:


> The first photo is the most recent of DH in Army boot camp (he graduates in 2 months)! He's so hot! :haha:
> 
> And the second is us last year! :)
> 
> I so hope our baby looks like him. I love his eyebrows! :rofl:

just wanted to say in the least creepy way possible that you two are a really hot couple :winkwink:


----------



## nicholatmn

hopeandpray said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> The first photo is the most recent of DH in Army boot camp (he graduates in 2 months)! He's so hot! :haha:
> 
> And the second is us last year! :)
> 
> I so hope our baby looks like him. I love his eyebrows! :rofl:
> 
> just wanted to say in the least creepy way possible that you two are a really hot couple :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you! :D lol I've never heard anyone ever say we even remotely looked good together, so this made my day! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

here is andrew with lily :) recent!
and then me and andrew about 2 years ago! so quite an old one! lol x
 



Attached Files:







ahhhh.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 25









andrewme.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 34


----------



## jovigirl93

jenniferannex said:


> here is andrew with lily :) recent!
> and then me and andrew about 2 years ago! so quite an old one! lol x

That is just too cute!
Its adorable when you see daddies with their babies!!


----------



## jenniferannex

i know i love taking pictures of them it just always seem alot cuter with the daddy! strange but true! lol x


----------



## jovigirl93

Especially when its with a little girl for some reason, lol. Dunno why...


----------



## lunarsea

I would post some pictures of me and FOB, but I look chubby and I'm waiting till we take some better ones together or when my LO is born, whichever comes first :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

lunarsea said:


> I would post some pictures of me and FOB, but I look chubby and I'm waiting till we take some better ones together or when my LO is born, whichever comes first :haha:

Post older ones! :D I had to do that since he's been gone for almost a month now at boot camp and I'm swollen like a whale! :rofl:


----------



## lunarsea

I've settled on these pictures (they're recent, but I don't feel TOO bad about them haha)
The first one is us opening one of the presents at the baby shower, I'm not too fond of my face, but he came out well.
The second one is me, obviously the only pregnant one haha, my OH, my best friend, and the god father of my LO. and I think my neighbor and mom are in the picture too haha.
The third one is of me and my OH, he didn't turn out well in the last picture, but I turned out decent :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0050.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 48









IMG_0030.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 41









IMG_0026.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Green373

so this may seem odd, but the pictures i do have of me and the father, i was a a show watching my boyfirend play with his band.
ha so you mnight as well see them both.
the father and i, first one i know you cant really see his face but i love it, before my bump was showing too much :)
https://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/marie435-skater/?action=view&current=julyjambouree232.jpg
the lighting is somehow amazing in this one
https://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/marie435-skater/?action=view&current=julyjambouree237.jpg
and i love this picture for some reason
https://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/marie435-skater/?action=view&current=julyjambouree239.jpg
hahah and my boyfriend. who we were watching at the time
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=2622660&id=767058115&fbid=159224528115


----------



## Lind3e

my FOB - he's a babe :cloud9:


----------



## BrEeZeY

awww u guys r so cute!


----------



## pinkribbon

PreggoEggo said:


> this is me and FOB

He looks scarily like my FOB's brother!! :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6015/dsc00088kd.jpg

please excuse me i look disgusting in this pic haha


----------



## rainbows_x

*bump* for all the new people. :)

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10644.jpg
Me & my OH :cloud9:


----------



## RachelRae

Me OH,
https://i46.tinypic.com/wap0lk.jpg

We went out to a formal dinner with a couple of friends, :) ( he had blue contacts in, hah. )
https://i45.tinypic.com/316qhw1.jpg


----------



## FayDanielle

Ohh Rachel, you two are adorable :D

Me and my OH & FOB.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs277.snc1/10425_125131368411_516963411_2530125_2893497_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs167.snc1/6280_117908337060_667432060_2846012_7655828_n.jpg

My fave photo of him :)
This was THE very first photo I ever saw of him!! 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v357/170/1/667432060/n667432060_1482368_4115.jpg
xx


----------



## YoungMummy18

This is my OH :) Bit of a bike fanatic so he's my grease-monkey :D
 



Attached Files:







My OH.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Hope it's okay to post this:

My gorgeous man, future husband and father
https://i48.tinypic.com/25i3kog.jpg

Him and two of his nieces
https://i49.tinypic.com/2jdq7g1.jpg


----------



## LoisP

me and OH :)


----------



## RachelRae

Fay, thank you! :)

You and your man are too cute, your little girl is going to be adorable!


----------



## Leah_xx

this is my OH and I in January.
 



Attached Files:







jakeandi.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stefni_x

_My OH & FOB  


_
 



Attached Files:







.....jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lydiarose

Heres me and mine
 



Attached Files:







5252_1190572478252_1046562514_30600374_4874_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## missynz

heres me and FOB
https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3702/pageny.jpg


----------



## Tanara

First is Him with Taye.
Seconds from camping lol
and the third is my favorite:haha:
 



Attached Files:







35589_432911976201_509711201_5568147_5678538_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9









2642_72703816201_509711201_2238963_5595390_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7









n509711201_1106515_9939.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xprincessx

haha i have a pic of my OH as a baby and Callum already looks so much like him from the scans it's shocking lol 

https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/2884/me2kk.jpg


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Ok, they will probably kill me, but oh well :lol:

Me and OH at a wedding about 3 weeks ago... he is going to be Éabha's daddy :)
https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/30061_132195690128903_1000001541783.jpg

and the uninvolved FOB
https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/22078_106152842737158_1000002732720.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

he's in my pic! 
<--------------


----------



## Lea21

Me & my gorgeous fiance on new years eve :) (his moody pose lol)
 



Attached Files:







19036_1340761397744_1192440955_31028568_4537444_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xprincessx

OH as a baby lol

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6388/me2g.jpg 

Callum has his nose haha x


----------



## loulabump

eek.. couple of yrs old but he looks the same...though he has put on a bit of baby weight ;-)
 



Attached Files:







n509431141_1826760_7438.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bbyno1

Eabha'sMum said:


> Ok, they will probably kill me, but oh well :lol:
> 
> Me and OH at a wedding about 3 weeks ago... he is going to be Éabha's daddy :)
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/30061_132195690128903_1000001541783.jpg
> 
> and the uninvolved FOB
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/caoimhe11/22078_106152842737158_1000002732720.jpg

aww you two actually look really happy together:)x


----------



## Horse&Heart<3

This is when we first started goin out.

https://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/?action=view&current=firstmet.jpg 


Out to dinner in Boston a few months ago, I had just gotten pregnant.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/Boston.jpg


This is after graduation at my friend's house. He was a little tipsy.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/erinsparty.jpg


Prom

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm128.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm103.jpg
(Don't stab me! Don't stab me!)

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm106.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm105.jpg

With his mom and step dad and his daughter Gianna Rose.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm115.jpg

With my mom and his step dad.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm117.jpg

She wanted to be on the tractor. lol
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm112.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm142.jpg

He's my handsome man. =] This first thing I loved about him was his smile. :cloud9:


----------



## Horse&Heart<3

This is when we first started going out, He asked me about maybe 2 or 3 hours later.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/firstmet.jpg



Us up in Boston at dinner.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/Boston.jpg



At my friend's house after Graduation. This is the most recent, I've put on a couple pounds in this picture.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/erinsparty.jpg



PROM

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm128.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm142.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm099.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm103.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm104.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm105.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm106.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm107.jpg

This is his daughter Gianna Rose, she is crying cause she wanted to be on the tractor. lol
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm112.jpg 

This is his step dad, and his mom and Gianna... And her tractor... lol
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm115.jpg

His step dad again and my mom with him Gianna and me.
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm117.jpg


----------



## jennieandbump

me and other half before fell pregnant
 



Attached Files:







me and tom.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









me and tom 2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kelloggz187

I hope these work.

These are a couple of pics of the 3 of us together from last year. Got no recent ones :cry: xx
 



Attached Files:







10.With Mummy & Daddy 180409.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 12









65.With Mummy & Daddy 250709 .jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jas029

Horse&Heart<3 said:


> This is when we first started going out, He asked me about maybe 2 or 3 hours later.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/firstmet.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Us up in Boston at dinner.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/Boston.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> At my friend's house after Graduation. This is the most recent, I've put on a couple pounds in this picture.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/erinsparty.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> PROM
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm128.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm142.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm099.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm103.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm104.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm105.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm106.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm107.jpg
> 
> This is his daughter Gianna Rose, she is crying cause she wanted to be on the tractor. lol
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm112.jpg
> 
> This is his step dad, and his mom and Gianna... And her tractor... lol
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm115.jpg
> 
> His step dad again and my mom with him Gianna and me.
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/Kittyreena04/Me%20and%20George/DereksGradKatrinasProm117.jpg

Love the dress with the tie! Sooo adorable!!
I know a certain someone that would loveeee that dress ;)


----------



## totallyashley

FOB would KILL me if he found out I put a picture of him up!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

totallyashley said:


> FOB would KILL me if he found out I put a picture of him up!

Same!! lol... showed OH and he laufed... said i couldn't have found a worse pic of him if i tried! but i thought it looks funny, as if he is saying, 'nothing to do with me...' :haha::haha:

babyno1 - yeah we are!! I know this is more real, iykwim? he is actually the most amazing person ever!! and it was a good night :happydance:

xx


----------

